# Fish Structure for Griggs and Open to Other Location Suggestions



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, for a project at my school I have chosen to raise funds and build structure for fish called spider blocks. I have already acquired the funds I need to support this project and plan to make at least 100, hopefully more, spider blocks. I am already planning to put many of them into Griggs Resorvoir, and if I have left over, which is likely I was wondering if any of you had any ideas of places near Central Ohio that could use some extra structure. I am going to be purchasing the materials soon, so possible input on locations besides Griggs would be appreciated, thanks. 

P.S. Here is a picture of what they will look similar to after construction is complete. However, I plan on using single-hole concrete blocks, instead of cinder blocks.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

dont you dare put any of them jig-eaters down below any of the spillways


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> dont you dare put any of them jig-eaters down below any of the spillways


The material we are making them out of is hard to snag I am pretty sure, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

In my opinion any central ohio res could use them, there is the naturally occuring structure in these lakes but the dnr does very little to supplement this. I would like to see alum, del and oshay on your list but i'm sure griggs is big enough for 100 of these. Make sure you check with dnr first as some place/officers are very strict about placing structure in the water ways. Other than thati think it is a great idea and wish more sportsman would give back in htis manner including the sportsmen employed by the state.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

fishintechnician said:


> In my opinion any central ohio res could use them, there is the naturally occuring structure in these lakes but the dnr does very little to supplement this. I would like to see alum, del and oshay on your list but i'm sure griggs is big enough for 100 of these. Make sure you check with dnr first as some place/officers are very strict about placing structure in the water ways. Other than thati think it is a great idea and wish more sportsman would give back in htis manner including the sportsmen employed by the state.


I am actually working with a member of the DNR fish department and I will cconsider putting some in alum but I haven't really done that much fishing there so I have little to no idea where I would put them, but I will bring up the idea with my mentor to see what he thinks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> In my opinion any central ohio res could use them, there is the naturally occuring structure in these lakes but the dnr does very little to supplement this.


Are you sure about that? At least with the two lakes closest to me, the DNR adds thousands of Christmas trees every spring.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Make sure you call the City of Columbus if you have not already. They control Griggs, Osh, and the Scioto throughout the city.

If you have done this already, disregard


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

with such high water in griggs in the spring, do you think that some of these structures may be washed down the reservoir at some point. i mean i know they have a concrete block attached but i have seen many huge objects relocated on griggs and oshay. u snag a huge tree on those spider legs its gone.


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Very good idea. Would you mind sharing detailed locations of these fish structure once they are placed.?
Thanks and good luck


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Are you sure about that? At least with the two lakes closest to me, the DNR adds thousands of Christmas trees every spring.


to the bestofmy knowledge they do nothing, there are some guys that do trees at cj brown. And there are a few people that do some small time piles but nothing by dnr that I amaware of


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Danshady said:


> with such high water in griggs in the spring, do you think that some of these structures may be washed down the reservoir at some point. i mean i know they have a concrete block attached but i have seen many huge objects relocated on griggs and oshay. u snag a huge tree on those spider legs its gone.


Possibly but I was thinking about attaching like 5 of the blocks together to prevent this and give better structure


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

FishGuru said:


> Very good idea. Would you mind sharing detailed locations of these fish structure once they are placed.?
> Thanks and good luck


Yes, for sure, that is one of the main reasons I am doing this, to give back to the fishing community. Hopefully, if I have left over money I will make signs to indicate where they are


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a great idea--may your tribe increase.

andesangler


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

What are the arms made of? I'd hate to hit one with the canoe if they're rigid.

Oshay has huge shallows that go dry some years; last year you could have walked out and placed some. This is looking north toward the marina and Home Road.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

FOSR said:


> What are the arms made of? I'd hate to hit one with the canoe if they're rigid.
> 
> Oshay has huge shallows that go dry some years; last year you could have walked out and placed some. This is looking north toward the marina and Home Road.


They are made out of the same piping material used as gas lines and irrigation systems.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This is becoming interesting, FOSR could get involved. We could apply funds toward materials for making these. We've never done any work like this.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

man i still think the structure being put in these river systems will be moved by other flood water debris. maybe five of them tied together could make it though


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't like the fact that the plastic will be in the streams forever. Too bad no one makes gas line out of plastic formulated to biodegrade in a few years *G*

There are more and more biodegradable plastic products showing up all the time. Weisenbach (recycledproducts.com) has these flyswatters for example

http://www.recycledproducts.com/?pid=6&cid=10

I could ask them if there's anything like that spider pipe in biodegradable plastic. Then any structures that were installed would decmpose in a few years and basically vanish.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

FOSR said:


> I don't like the fact that the plastic will be in the streams forever. Too bad no one makes gas line out of plastic formulated to biodegrade in a few years *G*
> 
> There are more and more biodegradable plastic products showing up all the time. Weisenbach (recycledproducts.com) has these flyswatters for example
> 
> ...


Ya but then there would just be cinder blocks sitting on the bottom of the river. Also, the biodegradable may cost more.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

I think that is a great thing your doing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

PVC bushes make great fishing structure. They are hard to snag and very durable. And they do not show up on fish finders very well. In current like Griggs, it will get moved, but in lakes and res they last forever. People in the ozarks and the south have been using them for years. 

If you are set on doing Griggs, you might consider "spawn baskets", which are plastic retangular wash pans, 3/4 filled with pea gravel. Those will not wash out and will give a quality spawn site. It was done at Buckeye 5 or so years ago.

FYI, drill a couple of holes in the piping so they sink faster. Also with that size, set 5-8 together, one after another. And in water at least 10 feet deep. With the PVC, if they are exposed during the winter draw down, people will move/remove them, cause they don't know what they are. PM me and I will help you set them.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

kmb411 said:


> PVC bushes make great fishing structure. They are hard to snag and very durable. And they do not show up on fish finders very well. In current like Griggs, it will get moved, but in lakes and res they last forever. People in the ozarks and the south have been using them for years.
> 
> If you are set on doing Griggs, you might consider "spawn baskets", which are plastic retangular wash pans, 3/4 filled with pea gravel. Those will not wash out and will give a quality spawn site. It was done at Buckeye 5 or so years ago.
> 
> FYI, drill a couple of holes in the piping so they sink faster. Also with that size, set 5-8 together, one after another. And in water at least 10 feet deep. With the PVC, if they are exposed during the winter draw down, people will move/remove them, cause they don't know what they are. PM me and I will help you set them.


They haven't been made yet but when they are done I will shoot you a pm and let you know when and where we are going to place them and you can come if you want


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

OhioAngler614 said:


> They haven't been made yet but when they are done I will shoot you a pm and let you know when and where we are going to place them and you can come if you want


x2 shoot me a pm i live right off of trabue and fish griggs multiple days a week i would love to help with placing them and anything else i can do. Also you said your doing it for school right? where do you go?


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

614-bass said:


> x2 shoot me a pm i live right off of trabue and fish griggs multiple days a week i would love to help with placing them and anything else i can do. Also you said your doing it for school right? where do you go?


Of course I am not exactly sure when we will be placing these yet cause I am only about to buy the materials. I go to school at Upper Arlington. If you have any input on good locations at Griggs too, I would like to hear them.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

If you want, message me direct and I can give you some ideas on areas I think would be good, and where they may stay in place...I can give you some side imaging pics and gps points for the areas...This would be a good addition to the fishery...more habitat...more fish!


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

How about in the downtown pool, or behind Greenlawn?

edited to add: you might want to bounce this off the Audubon Center people


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

If in the Greenlawn Pool, concentrate on the river section as opposed to the large pool to the East of the peninsula. Super shallow and silty carp spawning grounds through there!


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

In addition to placing them tied together in bundles in areas where the main current can not significantly impact them, you may want to consider anchoring them to the bottom if possible or tying them into existing stable structure while minimizing anything to get snagged on.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Put "artificial fish structure" into Google Images

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...rtificial+fish+structure&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Raybo92255 said:


> In addition to placing them tied together in bundles in areas where the main current can not significantly impact them, you may want to consider anchoring them to the bottom if possible or tying them into existing stable structure while minimizing anything to get snagged on.


Ya, I think I may attach five of them together to give them more weight so the current doesn't move them


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

OA614 - did this project come to life? Interesting thread.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

jennis9 said:


> OA614 - did this project come to life? Interesting thread.


I did complete the structure a while ago. As far as dropping the blocks, it hasn't happened yet. It was irritating to me but I did all that work and then the city of Columbus denied my request to drop the blocks at Griggs reservoir. Last I talked with the ODNR guy I worked with the city is still reviewing our request to drop them at Antrim. The city just takes so long to reply whether or not they will allow the placement of the blocks. I will be going to college fairly soon and won't be able to help with the placement of the blocks while I am there, which kind of bums me out. The whole project went well until the placement, unfortunately.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

OhioAngler614 said:


> I did complete the structure a while ago. As far as dropping the blocks, it hasn't happened yet. It was irritating to me but I did all that work and then the city of Columbus denied my request to drop the blocks at Griggs reservoir. Last I talked with the ODNR guy I worked with the city is still reviewing our request to drop them at Antrim. The city just takes so long to reply whether or not they will allow the placement of the blocks. I will be going to college fairly soon and won't be able to help with the placement of the blocks while I am there, which kind of bums me out. The whole project went well until the placement, unfortunately.


Who are you trying to work with, Watershed Management? Maybe I could put in a word for you.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

FOSR said:


> Who are you trying to work with, Watershed Management? Maybe I could put in a word for you.


I was working with the head of the fish department of the ODNR and I feel that if they are turning his requests down, it would take the word from a influential person to sway their opinion. But yes, I think it was the watershed manager that ultimately turned down the request for Griggs. I believe his name was Rich.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update on the project - I hope someone can help you see it through. Let us know if we need to send letters or email in order to positively push this to reality. It sounds like a great effort on your part.

keep your chin up. this is definitely the place to get support.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

OhioAngler614 said:


> I was working with the head of the fish department of the ODNR and I feel that if they are turning his requests down, it would take the word from a influential person to sway their opinion. But yes, I think it was the watershed manager that ultimately turned down the request for Griggs. I believe his name was Rich.


I've worked with Rick Miller of CRPD but that may not be the same person. The Watershed Manager is John Carter. The Maintenance Manager at Griggs is Larry Krall.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sir, forgive my coming in late on the discussion, was "busy' doing the same thing at CJ, am 1 of the "Friends of CJ Brown Reservoir". 3 suggestions, if I may: #1- if you can locate any pre impoundment maps of the lake, get them. Am not sure who actually built the lake (Corps, state or city), but chances are the County Engineers Office WILL have copies of any required pre construction survey maps. These can be VERY useful in locating stream beds, SPRINGS (HINT! HINT!), steep drop offs, culverts, bridge embuttments, ect. #2- It`s ALWAYS better to use too much weight to ensure they have "staying power", the "powers that be' might look more favorably upon if they know there is little to NO chance of them "migrating' after placement; this was a point the Corps made and INSISTED on at CJ. #3- While PVC has the advantage of being very long lasting, it tends to be of marginal use for juvenille fish, which tend to need denser cover as protection. If I may "suggest', consider getting several "like minded individuals' together and assemble even 50 hardwood limb attractors to "compliment" the PVC sets. Osage orange ("hedge apple") will last 10- 15+ yrs, even mulberry will last 6- 8 underwater. Take like minded individuals and carefully look at those maps, targetting any known springs (HINT! HINT!) and other potential spots in "sets' of 10 each of both types. Plan in hand, arrange a meeting as a group with the approving authority(s); couldn`t HURT to drag along a local ODNR personage for "proffesional' advice. You will stand a MUCH better chance of being given a "GO". GOOD LUCK, sir !


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey speaking of using wood, our group cuts tons of mature honeysuckle out of the same park. Some of those main branching trunk sections might be useful. As it is, the watershed mgt. crew chips it all.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

FOSR said:


> I've worked with Rick Miller of CRPD but that may not be the same person. The Watershed Manager is John Carter. The Maintenance Manager at Griggs is Larry Krall.


Yeah I don't know what I was saying. It was John Carter I believe. I would have to reread the letter, which is over at a relatives house because they are looking at the project.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir, forgive my coming in late on the discussion, was "busy' doing the same thing at CJ, am 1 of the "Friends of CJ Brown Reservoir". 3 suggestions, if I may: #1- if you can locate any pre impoundment maps of the lake, get them. Am not sure who actually built the lake (Corps, state or city), but chances are the County Engineers Office WILL have copies of any required pre construction survey maps. These can be VERY useful in locating stream beds, SPRINGS (HINT! HINT!), steep drop offs, culverts, bridge embuttments, ect. #2- It`s ALWAYS better to use too much weight to ensure they have "staying power", the "powers that be' might look more favorably upon if they know there is little to NO chance of them "migrating' after placement; this was a point the Corps made and INSISTED on at CJ. #3- While PVC has the advantage of being very long lasting, it tends to be of marginal use for juvenille fish, which tend to need denser cover as protection. If I may "suggest', consider getting several "like minded individuals' together and assemble even 50 hardwood limb attractors to "compliment" the PVC sets. Osage orange ("hedge apple") will last 10- 15+ yrs, even mulberry will last 6- 8 underwater. Take like minded individuals and carefully look at those maps, targetting any known springs (HINT! HINT!) and other potential spots in "sets' of 10 each of both types. Plan in hand, arrange a meeting as a group with the approving authority(s); couldn`t HURT to drag along a local ODNR personage for "proffesional' advice. You will stand a MUCH better chance of being given a "GO". GOOD LUCK, sir !



All the blocks have already been completed. At them moment, I am just having a hard time getting approval to drop them where I would like to.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Simply suggestions, sir...worked for us at Cj. placed 875 out of 700 approved. Good Luck !


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Probably have an easier time getting them into Antrim. With Griggs/Osh/Hoov being water supply and boating bodies of water, any additional structure and navigational hazards probably are not wanted. Antrim needs the cover more, anyways!

Also, FOSR, LK is not with the WSM anymore.


----------

